# FS: Flame Moss [sold out]



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

*All pending, thanks everyone.*

Hi All

I am here to sell my over grown flame moss again. The mosses are secured on 3.25 x 6.5 inches tiles. Three of them. Please see the pictures. [The pictures were taken and used on my last sale, I am just too lazy...] Please follow the link below for a video I took 2 weeks ago.

update: 3 new pictures at the end of the post.

Video is here: Flame Moss





My tank is a 90cm, 48G thank.

*I lived in North Vancouver, prefer pick up (because I have no car during the day.)

I have 5 tiles, selling $15 per tile, and I will give you couple net bags for you to try. You can secure the moss on a rock, tile, or anything using net + hot glue combination.

Please PM me if you are interested. You can text me for quicker response. 778-388-6246

Thank you for reviewing. *


































*3 new pictures I took 1 min ago.*


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

neat tile idea, free bump


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Thanks, price dropped.


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Pm'd...


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

One tile left, thanks.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey, I PM'd you. I'm in North Van too.


----------

